

Amazon launches in Mexico - Bookington
http://www.amazon.com.mx

======
function_seven
I'm not familiar with the TLDs in Mexico. Is it common for sites to prefer
___.com.mx over just ___.mx? When I visit amazon.mx, it redirects me to
amazon.com.mx.

------
ZainRiz
That link just screams "I'M A VIRUS! CLICK ME!"

------
yellowapple
I'm surprised it hadn't launched there already. I guess I _shouldn 't_ be
surprised...

